
Pandora To shut Out Non-US Users Thursday Evening - reitzensteinm
http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/Techcrunch/~3/113790701/
======
reitzensteinm
The unfortunate result of this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=2637>

R.I.P.

